# Objekt frei verschieben ohne einschränkung



## bigfella (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!
Hab eine Frage:
Ich hab einen Basketball als Grafik genommen und möchte nun diesen als Button verwenden. Bischen darunter möchte ich "Zurück" schreiben.
Hab es also als neue Ebene drüber gelegt.
Nun geh ich auf Verschieben und zieh den Text dahin wohin ich ihn haben möchte, doch er verschiebt sich immer nur auf die selben Stellen.
Ist dumm zu erklären, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja selbst schonmal diese Erfahrung gemacht..

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo bigfella,

entweder Du versuchst Deinen Text an eine Stelle zu verschieben, die außerhalb
des Arbeitsbereiches Deines Bildes liegt , dann rückt Photoshop den Text 
automatisch wieder an die Ausgangsposition zurück...

oder aber Du hast bei der "Ansicht" => "Ausrichten" => "Ausrichten an [...]" aktiviert.


----------



## bigfella (6. Oktober 2003)

das war´s!
Ich hab das völlig übersehen!
Danke dir


----------

